# Raw Diet & Anal Gland Issues



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you add shredded wheat to his food? That helped Max. Some dogs just need it done more often, my friend has a lab who has to be expressed every month. Max is usually good for 6 months. Unless it's really bothering Biscuit, I think you can relax.


----------



## GroomerJamie (Jun 15, 2014)

I think a raw diet would help. Is your dogs stool not very firm? I've used Nature's Variety Instinct raw but doing premade raw will be pricey for a Golden. I do prey model raw now and it is more cost effective and has the added benefit of bones for their teeth and mental stimulation. Here are a few sites I found helpful when I started:

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

Raw Fed Dogs

http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.4.1.pdf

I wouldn't give a dog wheat. It isn't species appropriate and many dogs are allergic.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

GroomerJamie said:


> I think a raw diet would help. Is your dogs stool not very firm? I've used Nature's Variety Instinct raw but doing premade raw will be pricey for a Golden. I do prey model raw now and it is more cost effective and has the added benefit of bones for their teeth and mental stimulation. Here are a few sites I found helpful when I started:
> 
> The Many Myths of Raw Feeding
> 
> ...


My vet told me to give Max shredded wheat. I kinda trust him


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has always had anal gland problems. The vet said one of them feels more "deeply seated" than the other and may be why it Molly wasn't expressing them herself. However, after switching to a raw diet, it has helped some. We don't have to get them manually expressed nearly as often. We switched to a raw diet due to food allergies, so the anal sac problems may have been related to allergies (though I had never heard of that). Poops on a raw diet are also firmer, which helps.

Pumpkin is also supposed to firm up stool and help express the glands, but that never worked for Molly. The pumpkin does not help to firm up her stools but I think it's supposed to work for most dogs.


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I came to this app for information on this, our 1 yr old is scooting quite a bit. We have been doing great with her food, but narrowed it down to allergies..just because it has recently became a issue. Funny enough I did add the pumpkin to dinner today.

I was hoping to find out info on enzymes. Because of this video. 
Your Pet's Anal Glands: http://youtu.be/yA9SeHAEyQ4

I get frustrated because there is no specific answers. I would love to hear how things have been going since and if anything seems to be working


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie has a problem with this and I was just getting ready to post about the anal gland issue. I have them expressed when she gets a bath. It is so worthwhile to me to have them do it for an extra $10. 

I'll try adding the shredded wheat to her food. She'll be happy. Any extra food is good!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to have a dog that I had to have anal sacs emptied every four weeks. Somebody recommended giving him a piece of shredded week everyday, that resolved the issue.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

I think he's allergic to wheat so I stopped that long ago. I have tried pumpkin but saw no difference. Reading up in raw diet. I think a lot of his issues is allergies so I think it would be beneficial. Thanks for the helpful links GroomerJamie


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Both my girls have an issue with there anal glands but it is much better since I am giving them ground flax everyday. I had to express my labs monthly and now its maybe every 6 months. That's a good thing as it isn't my favorite job.


----------

